# Pinhole Leaks in Brasscraft angle stops



## ASMCHICO (Aug 24, 2009)

We are having some trouble with our angle stops. We have installed 186 of these since last February. Last July I got a call back & found a pinhole leak in the valve body. I chalked it up to a fluke. Then in December, I got another call back - same problem, same place on valve, different job. I took them to the supply house & asked if anyone else was having this problem. They hadn't heard, but were going to talk to the rep.

Wow, 3rd call back came this week!! 

Went back to the supply house for some answers... My guys have been installing stop valves for about 7 years, not 1 call back. They are not "dip-****s". I am not thinking electrolysis, over-tightening, water issue or turbulence.

I have noticed they are all from the same "lot". I am thinking maybe bad lot. When I look into these valves, I can see some distinct lines where the threader stoped. Same valves, different lots don't seem to have these lines. The pinholes are in-line with these markings. Weird

Anyone else had this problem?

We have been using the G2 series, 1/2 FIP X 3/8 Comp. I have gone to the KT series now - woulda, coulda, shoulda a long time ago anyway.

The Lot number stamped on the side is TC13. I looked thru the stock in the trucks & see many different lot numbers - none of the TC13.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I've seen pipe nipples leak due to an incomplete seam weld. Then, when they cut the threads, a pinhole develops.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Do you have a photo of the defective valve?

Are they NL valves?

Hope your supplier hooks you up and there are no more issues. What a joke.


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

No issues with brasscraft pinholes, but just last month bought 4 and all were poorly machined.
First I thought I had a bad flex line, it dripped a little tightened some and dropped worse! When I pulled it off I could see a piece of shredded rubber hanging. Tried another flex and same thing 
Ran my finger over the mating surface of the a/s and cut the fingertip of my Latex glove! I pulled it off and found this










Went to the truck to grab another and looked closely before using. Sharp as hell also. Had all four look the same. I evently wound up sanding them smooth enough to use, but now I check em when I buy em. Good thing I'm a service guy and I don't have to buy a hunnerd of em I'd be pissed.
Must have been the QC's first day at the valve factory. _or last_ lol


----------



## Widdershins (Dec 29, 2013)

I haven't had any issues with the IPS stops, but have had several issues with the lead free (eco-brass) ferrules on the Brasscraft compression stops.

The brass is too brittle and the ferrules crack when tightened. What gets me is that the ferrule isn't part of the waterway and should be exempt from the low-lead requirement.


----------



## ASMCHICO (Aug 24, 2009)

*Lead Free??*

Thanks for the input. Well, it sounds like everyone suspects weaker brass because of lead free. For years, our SOP has been to install them with Blue Monster teflon. A few of the plumbers I have talked to said they were having similar issues & went to dope only.

It is very suspicious that they are all "TC13" stamps. The supplier said they would help me fight for damages. Thus far, damages are minor & these kind of fights are not my style.

I have started a paperwork trail with Brasscraft & have left it at this:

If we get another leaker & it is also a TC13, I would like to be reimbursed to check 12 months of previous installs & swap out any TC13's & will pursue damages if necessary at that time.

Hopefully it won't come to this - I'll keep ya posted.

Meanwhile, we are going to the KT series.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

I use the exact same valves....never had 1 call back yet....


----------



## Texplum0801 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys I'm new here. 
I've installed several of brasscraft 5/8x3/8 comp stops and havnt had a problem until the last 3-4 months. I'm getting call backs on them leaking at the 5/8 comp nut. I've put a thousands of these on in my career and never had a problem.


----------



## rthiede03 (Mar 25, 2016)

*leaking still*

I just wanted to share my current situation on this topic. 
This is a problem that is STILL occurring. 3/25/16. 
We currently have 3 properties we are working on. We sent the valves in to Brasscraft to be tested. All valves came back from their lab as "non conformance". Meaning that it is a problem on Brasscrafts end. 
Brasscraft has been very accommodating in the exchanges to remedy the situations. Although they somehow think I should replace the valves with more of their valves. I am not doing that. We shall see how they handle that and I will post back to let everyone know the outcome.


----------



## koocanusa (Mar 31, 2016)

*Brasscraft Stops*

We have recently had a run on service calls for bad brasscraft stops. They have had pinhole leaks or cracks. These are all new construction projects done within the past 2 year. We sent in 26 stops to brasscraft, they tested them under 125 PSI and said they can not find anything wrong. Has anyone had an issue with brasscraft taking responsibility?


----------



## rthiede03 (Mar 25, 2016)

haven't had any issue with them taking responsibility. They sure do make it a pain in the arse. And they will not pay for other brands of replacement stops.


----------



## carrieh (Aug 15, 2016)

Rthiede03, have you had any success getting reimbursed from Brasscraft? We are located in Glenwood, and have a job in Snowmass with 19 and have already had 4 fail in just 4 months! Any tips you can give us to getting results with Brasscraft would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

